# Fargo St. hillclimb is this Sunday 3/16



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Starts @ 9am 

you got what it takes?

Make it to the top, get a patch.

Post-ride grub and .15 cent coffee at Philippe's.


Tip: leave your 39/23 at home.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Is that you trying to hitch a ride on that trail-a-bike?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Is that you trying to hitch a ride on that trail-a-bike?


no, this is me turning Fargo into a molehill. :8:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> no, this is me turning Fargo into a molehill. :8:



why are you staining with that little bitty chainring.


/wussy.

//see you sunday


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I am The Edge said:


> see you sunday


weather permitting. Sliding down a wet Fargo does not = fun.

here's a map for any newcomers:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i may ride up there from manhattan beach.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

That'd be your longest ride in... ?

P.S. bring your avatar.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> no, this is me turning Fargo into a molehill. :8:


Hey, I'm in that picture!! Blurry, waaaay in the back and NOT riding uphill.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

magicant said:


> Hey, I'm in that picture!! Blurry, waaaay in the back and NOT riding uphill.


what are you doing over here? are you lost? looking for donuts?  

see ya Sunday, hopefully.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Then that pic is from just last year when BF'ers rode out there like they're gonna do this Sunday.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Then that pic is from just last year when BF'ers rode out there like they're gonna do this Sunday.


the pic of me is from '05.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> the pic of me is from '05.


Then that guy at the bottom of the hill in blue is not magicant!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> Tip: leave your 39/23 at home.


39/23 is my lowest gear! :cryin:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

magicant said:


> That'd be your longest ride in... ?
> 
> P.S. bring your avatar.



look *****, i've been riding...just not with _YOU_. get the hint.


see you sunday.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> 39/23 is my lowest gear! :cryin:


Just bomb the downhill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

that hill is weak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxWceFTkLRU


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Cruzer2424 said:


> that hill is weak


come on down with your disfigured TT bike and do it then!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> that hill is weak
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxWceFTkLRU



what is that...60 feet long?  and i highly doubt that is 38%.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> that hill is weak


That's nothing. Just hammer it and your momentum will carry you over the top since it's so short.
The hill I live on is longer and steeper than that.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

roadfix said:


> Then that guy at the bottom of the hill in blue is not magicant!


So right. I thought I picked myself out, but evidently not.

See you guys on Sunday, weather permitting.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I am The Edge said:


> what is that...60 feet long?  and i highly doubt that is 38%.


Fine. 37%. haha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canton_Avenue


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Beautiful day for a climb! 

I (slowly) made my way up, got a patch, called it a day.

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/2342661472_ce10f3019e.jpg"border=5>


My buddy went for an even dozen ascents.
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2061/2342671728_0a6e80bee3.jpg"border=5>


and then there's Doug, still rehab-ing from a collision with a truck, climbing Fargo complete with neckbrace.  
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2032/2342646150_e729f4f7e0.jpg"border=5>


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Nice shot of Doug ... I got a pretty cool shot when we were sitting across the street from each other. I guess we clicked at the exact same time because I got your flash.










I took a sh!tload of pix. They're all here.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> I guess we clicked at the exact same time because I got your flash.


awwwww! thats cute!! :blush2:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your climb (again) HW!

Nice shots too! These shots actually show the steepness of the climb way better than any other Fargo pics I've seen.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

roadfix said:


> Then that guy at the bottom of the hill in blue is not magicant!


Just realized that I _am _in that '05 photo, though. Behind HW, tan hat, jeans. At that point, I hadn't ridden a bike in over 10 years.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Vancemac said:


> Just realized that I _am _in that '05 photo, though. Behind HW, tan hat, jeans. At that point, I hadn't ridden a bike in over 10 years.


nice comeback! (to cycling)


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn...look at that blue sky!


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

Excellent photos.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cruzer2424 said:


> that hill is weak


Fargo St. is several times longer than that hill.


----------

